# Just When You Thought 2020 Couldn't Possibly Be Any More Of A Clusterf**k



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here while I go build myself a bunker to ride out whatever the hell else this year has in store for us:











California resident diagnosed with 'Black Death' plague


A resident of South Lake Tahoe, California, has tested positive for plague, the state’s first case of the highly infectious disease — known as the “Black…




torontosun.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Been going on for a long time. Carried by ground squirrels in California.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The plague never went away. I was very surprised when I learned that earlier this year.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Not cool.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> The plague never went away.


that's right, ...History 101

us mere mortals at least have an excuse for not being up on this sorta stuff...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Need to start letting housecats roam at will again.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Been going on for a long time. Carried by ground squirrels in California.
> View attachment 325288



Time to go hire a Bobcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> Time to go hire a Bobcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aren't they designed for moving snow and earth?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Need to start letting housecats roam at will again.



Or, eliminate or greatly reduce that which draws the rats. When you leave food around for extended periods (uncontrolled garbage) you'll get rats.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Need to start letting housecats roam at will again.


Our one neighbour back home would just complain about cat waste in their garden. Only the one neighbour though...

There was a stretch where a bunch of us lost our cats to something in the woods nearby. Only the cat that sunbathed in her driveway didn't go missing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Aren't they designed for moving snow and earth?



I need to build a bunker so that I can ride this shot out, and a Bobcat was the only type of digging machinery I could name.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> Black death plague matters.


Can't call it that anymore - it's the "Human Plague" now. 

Much more inclusive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Can't call it that anymore - it's the "Human Plague" now.
> 
> Much more inclusive.


Um. No.
Person Plague


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A pox on your plague.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Um. No.
> Person Plague


Works for me too. Does "person" still include everybody it needs to?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> I need to build a bunker so that I can ride this shot out, and a Bobcat was the only type of digging machinery I could name.


Here, now you don't have to rent one.


Awesome abandoned bunkers for sale


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Or, eliminate or greatly reduce that which draws the rats. When you leave food around for extended periods (uncontrolled garbage) you'll get rats.


It can be done. Alberta has no rats.
Rats are stopped by the Rocky Mountain range to the west, and by the Alberta "Rat Patrol" at the Saskatchewan border. The Rat Patrol actually goes farm to farm all along the border, educates the people, eliminates possible nets/hiding places, and kills anything they find.

Of course with all the funding cuts these days, it won't be long before we get them rats too. I hear they are already making an appearance in the southern part of the province.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Also not cool.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Or, eliminate or greatly reduce that which draws the rats. When you leave food around for extended periods (uncontrolled garbage) you'll get rats.


It's not only rats.....Marmots, Prairie Dogs and Gophers, Squirrels and a bunch of other rodents carry it. They eat a lot of grain too.....any of the grain docks in B.C. will attest to that.


Lincoln said:


> It can be done. Alberta has no rats.
> Rats are stopped by the Rocky Mountain range to the west, and by the Alberta "Rat Patrol" at the Saskatchewan border. The Rat Patrol actually goes farm to farm all along the border, educates the people, eliminates possible nets/hiding places, and kills anything they find.
> 
> Of course with all the funding cuts these days, it won't be long before we get them rats too. I hear they are already making an appearance in the southern part of the province.


Tell that to the folks in Medicine Hat. From what I've heard there's rats in Edmonton too.


davetcan said:


> Need to start letting housecats roam at will again.


Nah, they'll just bring home "presents".








Bubonic Plague Cases Are No Cause for Panic


Reports of the infection--including one death this month--recently shook up social media. But, unlike COVID-19, plague is a disease that countries have more or less got under control.




www.the-scientist.com




Not too sure if you can get it from Beavers so if you're near a Beaver make sure it has no fleas. 
I wonder if Marmot/Ground Hog stew and fried Squirrel should be taken off the menu. Shame because both are tasty.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Tell that to the folks in Medicine Hat. From what I've heard there's rats in Edmonton too.


That's what I said. 
One of the only rat-free places in the world, and they cut funding to the program. It's only a matter of time. I've never seen a rat here or heard about anyone else seeing one either.......so far


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> That's what I said.
> One of the only rat-free places in the world, and they cut funding to the program. It's only a matter of time. I've never seen a rat here or heard about anyone else seeing one either.......so far


Looks like a good place for some.








A quick search shows they appear in places once in a while....sometimes escaped tame ones. If a male and a female get together it doesn't take too long for them to explode. Doesn't happen often but it does happen. Sometimes like this.
"2004 someone released 38 rats in Calgary. By the time the rat control officers arrived, most of them were dead. The local residents had formed a posse and killed them with brooms, 2x4s, and shovels. If the authorities had caught the culprit, he could have faced a $190,000 fine (38 x $5000)—assuming his neighbors didn’t get to him with brooms, 2x4s, and shovels first. Albertans don’t want rats." Whose to say that there were only 38 released and the got them all.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Rats lives matter.


People would be rioting in the streets of toronto if rats were being killed off here; same with raccoons, you can’t just shoot them anymore when they start causing shit. And don’t get me started on the fucking geese.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> People would be rioting in the streets of toronto if rats were being killed off here; same with raccoons, you can’t just shoot them anymore when they start causing shit. And don’t get me started on the fucking geese.


Need a special tag for '***** in parts of Ont.. This is what they say for Ab. "Raccoons may be hunted or trapped throughout the province at any time of year without a licence on land which the person has the right of access for hunting. Check With your municipality for any restriction on the use of firearms."
BC is close to being the same. "If you are in an area that is open to the discharge of firearms and you have a valid hunting licence, raccoons may be legally hunted. However, if you are in an area where the use of firearms is prohibited, raccoons may not be captured or killed without a permit." BTW, depending where you live a '**** pely can bring $15 to $20. 
Certain times of the year they can be a problem in the Okanagan, especially when people feed them thru the winter so they don't leave, but they say that grain fed goose is tasty. So are the goslings at a certain age. Can't stand duck or goose myself tho I have eaten both a time or two.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Need to start letting housecats roam at will again.


Our cat is already on it.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Works for me too. Does "person" still include everybody it needs to?



Likely not. I identify as my spirit animal.... a blue dolphin


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> It's not only rats.....Marmots, Prairie Dogs and Gophers, Squirrels and a bunch of other rodents carry it. They eat a lot of grain too.....any of the grain docks in B.C. will attest to that.
> 
> Tell that to the folks in Medicine Hat. From what I've heard there's rats in Edmonton too.
> 
> ...



I caught some stuff from a Beaver once...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Markus 1 said:


> I caught some stuff from a Beaver once...


Me too but as long as the Beaver didn't bite you or have fleas then plague is your least worry. Ophthalmic-grade petrolatum ointment works.
Might be worth it to brush up on this.
Ring around the Rosie, A pocket full of posies, Ashes, ashes, We all fall down.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Beaver fever makes me lose my mind.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

it seems like just one more attempt by the crooked media to keep the entire human population in a state of perpetual terror ..... business as usual ... disregard the constant false information


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, you need to get on the internetz. That's where the truth is.



Milkman said:


> Or, eliminate or greatly reduce that which draws the rats. When you leave food around for extended periods (uncontrolled garbage) you'll get rats.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> it seems like just one more attempt by the crooked media to keep the entire human population in a state of perpetual terror ..... business as usual ... disregard the constant false information


Not as interesting as this perhaps,


It snowed chocolate in Swiss town after factory malfunction


but that's the way it goes.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> it seems like just one more attempt by the crooked media to keep the entire human population in a state of perpetual terror ..... business as usual ... disregard the constant false information


Dafuq is wrong with you?

Someone did test positive, and the CDC provides info on their website.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Need to have a goose hunting season...without very many predators, they reproduce way too much and mess things up.
it felt like I was chasing them out of my backyard much more than usual this year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Need to have a goose hunting season...without very many predators, they reproduce way too much and mess things up.
> it felt like I was chasing them out of my backyard much more than usual this year.



We do but not everywhere. It opens Sept 1 and closes Dec 16 in Northern Ontario.




__





Hunting regulations summary for migratory birds: Ontario - Canada.ca


Hunting regulations summary for migratory birds: Ontario




www.canada.ca


----------

